# Golf mk7 CMB? Engine



## Xiderdid (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi guys
I'm looking into golf mk7, tsi 1.4 122 hp
I read a lot about tsi engines problems, especially the 1.4 versions, but I couldn't find much about this specific engine code
In the licence it's written "CMB" but I found a little bit on "CMAB" engines.
Is that engine safe from the main problems the tsi 1.4 suffered? (High oil consumption, piston number 3 failing, tensile on timing chain)
Will you recommend to buy one with around 120,000 km (maintenance wised)?
Will appreciate your thoughts


----------

